# Big Buck On Trail Camera



## BassCatcher12 (Jun 24, 2005)

This will Be one of the Boys ill be After! he came in at 12:30 Am.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Now thats a photo! Good luck in your pursuit.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Wow thats the only deer I would be after! lol


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

*O. M. G.*

What a GREAT animal.

Nik


----------



## saugeye2 (Feb 15, 2009)

what a pig, hope u connect


----------



## bassbait (Jun 1, 2008)

wow nice buck !!!!!!!hope ya get him


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Give him another year and he will be a stud.

Just kidding. That is a real bruiser. I would love to be at full draw with him in that position.


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

real nice buck! I think you know who made that rub. Did you put scent on that rub or is he just checking it on his own?


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

NICE!!!!! I'd love to have him in my sight!


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

He looks awesome, good luck sticking him!


----------



## eyedream (Aug 24, 2007)

Beautiful Buck!!!:!


----------



## closing time (Jul 2, 2007)

Very nice deer ) He's also very symmetric.


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

Hope your heart doesn't beat to loud to scare him off.SWEEEEET!


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

wow hes a dandy looks to be a 12 pointer nice wall hanger


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Aim for the spot on his schoulder


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Great buck...hope to see you connect and enter him in the big buck contest.


----------

